# BN pleco and King Tiger Pleco



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

I have a Queen Arabesque too but haven't got any pictures yet


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Suzanne said:


> I have a Queen Arabesque too but haven't got any pictures yet


Thats an albino bushy nose and something related to a Clown Pleco. Could be an L134. A King Tiger is L333 and looks NOTHING like that.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Now THATS a King tiger. Check out "Panaque maccus" I'm 99% sure that's what you've got there. They eat wood btw. Its most of their diet. Make sure you have different woods for it to select from like mopani and malaysian drift. Sadly the tasty nutritious bark is often stripped from these before you buy them. Sera makes a "Catfish Chips" food with some wood bark in it... I use it on my plecos.


----------



## luvfishies (Mar 13, 2006)

My King Tiger. Gold Nugget, and Clown








Scribbled, aka L333








Royal


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

My F 117 Stealth Fighter.

*Cough L66 *cough


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info- yes he loves the wood - I'll have to get more for him!


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

I love that close up - he's gorgeous


----------



## luvfishies (Mar 13, 2006)

L333
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/hypancis/1024_F.PHP

L066
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/loricari/hypancis/174_F.PHP

Hard to tell apart. I got it IDed at Planetcatfish a while back, and they thought it was a L333.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Those guys dont know what they're talking about


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I love the gold nugget  Great pics as plecos are not easy to get pics of. 
I am amazed at the variety of plecos....till a few years ago I would have only said there were a few types...common huge monster the only ones I have ever seen. They are pretty ugly, but gold nuggets, zebras (never saw one in person) and some of the others are very cute, fry from any of them are very cute....tiny and perfect little plecos.


----------

